# ViP211 L3.43 Local OTA EPG Poll



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Did you lose EPG data for your local OTA stations when L3.43 was loaded?


----------



## rustamust (Feb 22, 2006)

No loss, I still have guide for all digital stations but not the subs. Received the 3.43 on the 12 dec and everything is ok. I'm using component and toslink not HDMI as my Mits. is to old for HDMI.

Mike


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

I personally haven't lost OTA guide data & I now have 3.43 & also subscribe to the LiL's. What I don't understand is that I've seen many posts on this forum where folks have complained about losing their guide info, but I don't see any of them participating in this poll. So far as of this posting, there are (7) participants who have voted and all still have their guide data. Where are the others?

Ken


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Well I usually only check the board once a day and I only just got here so I'm the lone Yes and Don't vote so far.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

I expect that all the responses will be either choice 2 or 3.


----------



## Texxen (Mar 14, 2006)

I lost my HDMI port.......with 343


----------



## balefire (Dec 29, 2006)

Had locals. Had EPG data. Cancelled locals. Lost EPG data. Very annoying. Anyone I can complain to? My regular OTA ATSC tuner got programming data. Very very very annoying.


----------



## balefire (Dec 29, 2006)

After a month w/o EPG data for my OTA HD locals, I realized it bothers me too much not having it. I never realized how useful it was until I lost it...

So, I coughed it up, and am paying for locals JUST for the silly EPG data. Oh well. There are worse things that can happen than paying 5 bucks / month extra.


----------

